# Curious...



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Well first off, he is a pinto, not a Paint. Paint is a registered breed. Pinto is a horse with a white pattern. Some Paints are pintos, but not all pintos are Paints.

Secondly, crop outs are common, especially in stock breeds. The gene is there, it's just being restricted to "normal" markings - face and leg white. Then you get a foal that has no restriction on its white, and it seems to have come out of nowhere.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh, interesting! I would like to know what his pattern is called. I will definitely post pics this weekend.


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Also from what I have read a lot of appy's don't get their full adult color until they're a year or more old! There may be leopard spots in there, or if the rump is white there may be a blanket under there that will show up once the foal coat and first winter are shed.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Some appys have QH, TB and Paint in their bloodlines. Maybe the two parents had a very small chance of passing along that pattern and both did?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

xxdanioo said:


> What would cause two appaloosa's to throw a paint baby?
> 
> I don't have any pictures right now, but I will get a couple this weekend. My mom will be buying this colt. He's beautiful, but didn't come out an app, lol, so he won't be registrable.
> 
> ...


Yeah, post the pedigrees...


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Qar Just Peachy Appaloosa

Yum Er of a Dream Appaloosa

Would it be from Mighty Bright?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

xxdanioo said:


> Qar Just Peachy Appaloosa
> 
> Yum Er of a Dream Appaloosa
> 
> Would it be from Mighty Bright?


Certainly it would - really the only source. However, Mighty Bright was only a conduit. The actual source of the paint/pinto influence is farther back in the pedigree - Old Fred to be exact, which in this case was carried through Plaudette, a Pintaloosa, to Bright Eyes Brother and his son Mighty Bright. The BEB/Mighty Bright line is extremely potent, with high whites and large blazes carried for many generations, and would be no surprise to be carried to your horse, which has a BEB/MB line both top and bottom. However, I have never seen the paint or splash influence carried to the extreme of an actual pinto pattern, and would be very skeptical that the pedigrees you listed could result in a pinto pattern. I would be far more inclined to think there was a fence jumper within the last generation or two...


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info! 

There very well could of been, depending on how far back, but hard to say now. There aren't any other horses in the area at this point in time. 

He has high whites, bald face, white on his belly, and a splotch on his side. 

I'm going out Saturday, and will snap many pictures.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

I finally have pictures! Sorry for such a delay! Can anyone point out what his pattern is?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks like sabino and splash to me.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree splash, and sabino . SUCH a pretty foal.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Assuming she is NC, I would concur, but it will be some time before you can be sure and rule out her being a varnish roan...


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Faceman said:


> Assuming she is NC, I would concur, but it will be some time before you can be sure and rule out her being a varnish roan...


 
NC? Not Coloured? The mare or colt? 

It's always interesting to see who will roan.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That foal is a little chunk! Your mom will have an eye-catching horse, for sure!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Cacowgirl said:


> That foal is a little chunk! Your mom will have an eye-catching horse, for sure!


Lots of nice green grass, and the mare is a great milker! 
He should be a tank once he's all grown up


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

xxdanioo said:


> NC? Not Coloured? The mare or colt?
> 
> It's always interesting to see who will roan.


The colt - he appears to be Non Characteristic, but some varnish roans don't start coloring out till they are 2 or 3 years old, or even older...


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Faceman said:


> The colt - he appears to be Non Characteristic, but some varnish roans don't start coloring out till they are 2 or 3 years old, or even older...


 
Oh gotcha! I guess we will wait and see!


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh wow! This was a very interesting read! Gorgeous boy too! I noticed in the pedigrees way back there are some dead ends, maybe it's from one of them? Maybe he's a throwback. I've also heard of solid quarter horses throwing pintos. Also, you can register him. There are registries specifically for pintos. And also I see there's a lot of quarter horse in him. AQHA is now allowing pintos to be registered as long as they have quarter horse blood, and your guy looks to be mostly quarterhorse more than anything. I don't know, just a thought


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes, he has a lot of QH way back, but he is from registered Appaloosa's. My mom won't be showing, so she doesn't care if he is registered or not. 

The highest possiblility is that the pinto markings are from Mighty Bright/Bright Eyes Brother lineage. 

He won't be eligible for AQHA, as he is from Apps.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

xxdanioo said:


> Yes, he has a lot of QH way back, but he is from registered Appaloosa's. My mom won't be showing, so she doesn't care if he is registered or not.
> 
> The highest possiblility is that the pinto markings are from Mighty Bright/Bright Eyes Brother lineage.
> 
> He won't be eligible for AQHA, as he is from Apps.


Yeah... Well, like I said, just a thought. But he is still eligible for the american pinto horse association


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not with ApHC breeding. You'd have to list his dam and sire unknown in order to get him PtHA papers, which is ethically wrong IMO.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah ok. That doesn't really make sense tho... Cuz it's for horses that would not otherwise be eligible to register anywhere else


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

> The PtHA does not accept any horses with Appaloosa, draft or mule breeding and/or characteristics or known breeding within the previous four generations, except for utility classified horses.


PtHA ? Registration

Straight from the PtHA. PtHA was only created to register horses with pinto characteristic only. Anything that shows appaloosa traits or is from known appaloosa breeding (such as why it would be unethical to try and register the horse in question as PtHA) is not approved.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Would this be a few spot appaloosa? This is her last year foal


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

no, looks like a maximum expressed pinto with a medicine hat to me. but certainly gorgeous!


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is another picture of him- with his mane. 

Ya he was cute, think he sold though.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Such cute, adorable, and beautiful foals, Such lookers. Sorry, I'm not much help with genetics and colors, but I am a sucker for a foal.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> PtHA ? Registration
> 
> Straight from the PtHA. PtHA was only created to register horses with pinto characteristic only. Anything that shows appaloosa traits or is from known appaloosa breeding (such as why it would be unethical to try and register the horse in question as PtHA) is not approved.


Ohh okay. Thank you


----------

